# Help decide on a cctv camera



## thinkdigit123 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everybody. I own a clothing store. In the last couple of days I’ve noticed some of the things going missing. So I’ve decided to place some closed-circuit television cameras in the shop. I think two should cover the places where I cannot see. I don’t want to spend much, about $100-110… I was going to buy them from this site, do you recommend any of these cctv cameras?


----------

